# 1911....SIG SAUER OR COLT?



## Bauer (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all newbie here, 

I want to buy my husband a 1911 for Christmas this year and unsure which route to go and would appreciate ANY advice. A little about my husband, he served in the US Army as a EOD tech. He is very patriotic, classy, and supports vets and our country in anyway he can. He is extremely informative about weapons and is VERY picky about the guns he purchases. I cant ask him what he thinks about any of the models I’m considering because he will figure out what I am up to and I want this to be a complete surprise. I know Colt is the gold standard for 1911, but with so many models and high reviews I’m torn. That being said I have narrowed it down to the Sig Sauer We The People, Colt Combat Unit Rail, Colt M45A1, Colt WC Commander in stainless steel, Colt Custom Shop CBQ two tone, or even the Ruger SR1911 (only because I have a ruger and LOVE it, as well as the high reviews).If there are other models that I’m missing that I should consider please let me know!! I’m not basing my decision off of money, I want him to have a beautiful, quality 1911 that he will want to keep forever. ANY input or advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Will it be a shooter, collectable or a dress up gun?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my opinion for what it's worth.
I don't know if your husband is a shooter or a jewelry collector.
I am a shooter so I stayed away from the high end 1911's, some for cost and some for their warranty reputation.
I looked at Ruger and Springfield Range Officer,I also looked a Rock Island Armory they are inexpensive and I could have bought two for what one high end one costs.
I settled on a Springfield Range Officer, good luck with your search.
Mine is not pretty, but it works really well.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Wait! ... Stop!

If your husband is anything like me, or ALL of my friends that shoot the guns, then you absolutely, positively can NOT pick a firearm for him.
Of the guns you listed most (if not all) of them will feel very different from one another when put in hand. 
A gun that 'fits' my hand, and feels good to me, will likely not be the right fit for the next guy.
Your husband probably is "the next guy"... Just Sayin.

I'd recommend a gift certificate to be used for any gun of HIS choice....


Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SamBond said:


> Wait! ... Stop!
> 
> If your husband is anything like me, or ALL of my friends that shoot the guns, then you absolutely, positively can NOT pick a firearm for him.
> Of the guns you listed most (if not all) of them will feel very different from one another when put in hand.
> ...


Sage advice.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Take a cardboard box about the size of a 1911 and put a picture of a 1911 inside the box. Include a note saying the picture can be redeemed for the 1911, or some other gun, of his choice. He will love the idea that you are wise enough to let him pick out the gun he likes the most.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All I can say is that your husband is lucky as all get out, to have a wife that WANTS to buy him a 1911 for Christmas!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got one of those wives, too.
She bought me a Colt's Pocket Hammerless, and had it engraved, for my 75th birthday.
And now it's my EDC.
And she's always been my LLL (life-long love).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In my opinion of course
I believe she would be ok with a sig sauer 45. All wrapped up n ready to open/shoot that day. Beats a pile of cash . An iou? Very tacky, lack of thought, laziness. . 
There is a good chance the husband is frugal when spending money and may buy a Taurus, lol. We can't have that. 
Cash takes away that personal thought out gift process. 
I would be delighted with a "we the people ".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've got one of those wives, too.
> She bought me a Colt's Pocket Hammerless, and had it engraved, for my 75th birthday.
> And now it's my EDC.
> And she's always been my LLL (life-long love).


Well, not saying that I want to trade in the wife, been married for 27 years, but she would never buy me any gun, let alone a 1911.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gun shop don't give much in trade-in wives for guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife keeps telling to buy an AR. 

We are at the lgs and I JUST feel guilty spending the money on myself, I end up buying her a nice handgun. 

I hmm n haw (?) about buying the AR. 

I WOULD BE VERY HAPPY TO UNWRAP A CHRISTMAS GIFT AND IT HAPPENED TO BE AN AR


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would consider the M45A1 its a fine pistol built for the marines. They no longer use it though. There are plenty of reviews on these. You can read the reviews and see if it sounds like him. It is probably the highest price option at around $1500. The custom shop model is ok but hard to justify the price in my opinion. It is hard to pick out a gun for someone but I would not ever hate getting one of those as a gift.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> My wife keeps telling to buy an AR.
> 
> We are at the lgs and I JUST feel guilty spending the money on myself, I end up buying her a nice handgun.
> 
> ...


Buds has 
Ruger AR-556 for $479 and free shipping. Mine is very accurate and shoots well with every type of ammo that I have used in ti.

GW


----------

